# ***OFFICIAL*** Jose Aldo vs Kenny Florian Pre/Post Fight Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

jose aldo should take this and rise in p4p estimations. kenny is solid and could win but his chances are like 30/70


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm still not completely sold on aldo still...that said, I don't think florian will ever touch a UFC belt. I don't think he'll be able to keep up with the pace the 145ers set and his wrestling/strength won't be good enough to take advantage of his size.

I'll take aldo via TKO in the first 3 rounds.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Jose will beat Kenny down to 135 pounds where Cruz will disintergrate him into retirement.

Just don't see what Kenny can do, that Aldo can't do better.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Well Aldo can't choke on every single freaking big fight he's fought in. Aldo by Kenny doing some stupid gameplan that won't work instead of just going in there and fighting.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Aldo via vicious leg ****. And maybe a rear naked choke.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kenny is in trouble, as is anyone to challenge Jose Aldo. This kid can do great things.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

18 votes to 2.

wow.

I think Kenny is a little too drawn out and weak at 145. Aldo by TKO


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Aldo is going to murderously finish Kenny Florian along with his fighting career. Florian's biggest problem is mental: he psyches himself out of big fights and basically defeats himself before he even steps into the cage.
You could see the fear in Florian's heart when he fought guys like BJ Penn and Gray Maynard in what were big, important fights. Yes the kid has talent obviously and he's done great things like finishing Clay Guida but he is not on Aldo's level, and not even close. His sole performance at FW against Nunes wasn't impressive enough to tell me that he's capable of beating Aldo in any way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Aldo by TKO, sadly.


----------



## big craig 7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gona put £100 on Aldo. There's no way Kenny's winning this fight. He has my upmost respect though !


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Aldo is overrated and would get raped by a lot of guys at 155, that said Kenny has nothing on him. I think Kenny is easily the toughest fight Aldo has had but stylistically its a good fight for Aldo.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Aldo should win but I don't see him finishing kenflo. I think if kenflo can get top position in the later rounds this fight will get sporty. I hope I don't have to hear another "I finish fights" postfight dribble. 

I do think its a division that is still a bit shallow but give some of the smaller top 155ers a loss and I see fighter's like Sherk and Edgar dropping down.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Jose will beat Kenny down to 135 pounds where Cruz will disintergrate him into retirement.
> 
> *Just don't see what Kenny can do, that Aldo can't do better*.


Took some thinking but I'd say Kennys jitz might be of a VERY slightly higher level. I'd say Kennys definitely superior of his back. Not sure how much thats gonna matter when Aldo is on top throwing down but we'll see.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Aldo is overrated and would get raped by a lot of guys at 155, that said Kenny has nothing on him. I think Kenny is easily the toughest fight Aldo has had but stylistically its a good fight for Aldo.


Kenny is more well rounded and a better fighter but Hominick was a worse matchup for Aldo and thus a tougher fight. At the title level you need to be among the elite in your division at either the takedown/control aspects of grappling, striking, or the submission aspect of grappling. Andy, Frankie, and Dominick are elite in two of them and every other champion is elite in one and at least second tier in another. 

Kenny isn't elite at anything among the 145ers. He can jab Gomi all he wants that doesn't mean shit. Nunes is borderline second tier for striking at 145 with a huge gap between him and guys like Hominick and Aldo and he dropped Kenny twice in their fight. His 3 losses at 155 were the only times he fought guys who were elite at the time in at least one area and he wasn't really even competitive in those fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't you dare imply that Frankie is an elite striker just because he circled and jabbed a flat footed uninspired looking BJ. Dude barely got the better of Gray freaking Maynard in a striking bout, and his chin seems to be mediocre at best.

I'd say for this showdown Aldo takes it via wrassle.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Don't you dare imply that Frankie is an elite striker just because he circled and jabbed a flat footed uninspired looking BJ. Dude barely got the better of Gray freaking Maynard in a striking bout, and his chin seems to be mediocre at best.
> 
> I'd say for this showdown Aldo takes it via wrassle.


Don't give me that BJ wasn't motivated crap Edgar beat the will to fight out of him. He raped BJ standing in their second fight and completely tooled Gray from the second round on in their second fight. He wasn't just jabbing either he repeatedly landed hard for stretches in both of those fights making his opponents gun shy. 

List the better strikers at 155. Power isn't the end all be all of striking he is elite at footwork, head movement, and hand combinations in the division. Being hurt by a powerful left hook that lands perfectly on your chin doesn't mean you can't take a punch either. He obviously can since he took about 50 of them in that round while he was hurt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gray is a bad striker, the dude cant finish a sandwich, you aren't elite if you nearly get knocked out by a guy with limited boxing and no real power.

He STILL won 2.5 rounds of that fight so I'm not sure where you get he was tooled starting the 2nd round.

Unless your on Frankie's nuts, no one is calling Frankie elite at shit...in fact he's the only UFC champ right now thats not even the best in his division.

Dude outboxes BJ ONCE out of two fights and suddenly hes elite. Lol give me a break.

BJ himself has greatly overrated striking, he's basically the same as Rampage, if you stand in front of him and exchange with him then yeah he's probably going to beat you. But if you put the ous in him his striking looks like shit. Fortunately in his last bout BJ remembered he can actually wrestle.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Surprised that so many think Aldo will finish this fairly early/easily. What does Mark Hominick do better than Kenny Florian? I would say virtually nothing and Hominick went five rounds and won at least one round comfortably. Aldo is certainly a favourite but I would expect a tougher fight from Florian than Hominick.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Surprised that so many think Aldo will finish this fairly early/easily. What does Mark Hominick do better than Kenny Florian? I would say virtually nothing and Hominick went five rounds and won at least one round comfortably. Aldo is certainly a favourite but I would expect a tougher fight from Florian than Hominick.


Box, take punishment...

Aldo will flat out knock Florian out if he hits him with some of the punches that floored Hominick. Hominick is known for his chin. Florian...not so much.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Florian only has one TKO loss though, and that was more than 6 years ago due to ground and pound.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

And at a weight division 40 pounds heavier than the one he's fighting right now.

I still think Aldo can TKO him. He's precise, and packs a punch with it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> And at a weight division 40 pounds heavier than the one he's fighting right now.
> 
> I still think Aldo can TKO him. He's precise, and packs a punch with it.


Don't see how that's relevant....if anything Kenny will be weakened from the weight drain.

Kenny may avoid being KO'd since being absolutely trashed by Diego, but it's not like he hasn't been hurt by strikes since.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I was more pointing out that it was 185 pound dude that was hitting him to get the TKO, while in this fight a 145 pound one shall be. Which is quite relevant imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And how did this stop Diego Nunes from hurting Kenny badly in there last fight?

Kenny isn't a natural 145lb, he kills himself to make the weight and weakens himself, probably leaving him more susceptible for the KO.

Secondly, Diego was blown up at MW...he barely weighs 185lb when making WW...and Jose Aldo is definitely not 145lbs...probably much more like 162...but Mendes stated that he heard Aldo had bulked up to as high as 174lbs before the Hominick fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't say because Kenny once fought at 185 he can't get hurt or finished at lower weight divisions. Just the only time he has been finished (not hurt) was by a bigger fighter. 

I guess the 40 pound difference I mentioned sounds a lot worse than it actually is, being that it was against Sanchez, who, like you said, was blown up at 185. I still couldn't see Sanchez ever making 145, and there's no doubt he's bigger than anyone that fights there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aldo is a big FW too. He can barely make the weight and will probably be at LW soon.

It's irrelevant though on a fundamental level simply because Aldo simply has much more punching power and boxing ability than Diego Sanchez.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty much said that in my second sentence. I think it's relevant, but not against Aldo. Other less technical 145ers however... yes. 

But then, this thread is about Aldo vs Kenny, so yeah it's irrelevant for the thread topic. Whoops.

Can't wait to see Aldo at 155, that will be absolutely insane. How many fights at 145 you think he has left in him if he's finding making the weight so tough?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

2, 3 maybe. I think the UFC will be his biggest obstacle....he'll probably want to move up ASAP but the UFC is going to want him to be the flagbearer for the division if he keeps winning at 45.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

kenny will wilt under the pressure of the power puncher like hes done in the past aldo tko rd 1.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Surprised that so many think Aldo will finish this fairly early/easily. What does Mark Hominick do better than Kenny Florian? I would say virtually nothing and Hominick went five rounds and won at least one round comfortably. Aldo is certainly a favourite but I would expect a tougher fight from Florian than Hominick.


The difference is Aldo fought Hominick with the flu, which he won't have against Florian (i assume).


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Gray is a bad striker, the dude cant finish a sandwich, you aren't elite if you nearly get knocked out by a guy with limited boxing and no real power.
> 
> He STILL won 2.5 rounds of that fight so I'm not sure where you get he was tooled starting the 2nd round.
> 
> ...


Gray has mediocre defense, almost no head movement, and plodding footwork but his hand combinations are very good at times, his lead left hook is great, he has good power, and a sturdy chin that allows him to be more successful in the pocket than his defense should allow. He is the guy who is comparable to Rampage not BJ which was a ludicrous comment BJ has a very good jab, far better timing and headmovement, and sets up his combinations. His issues are his footwork/speed and that he lets his opponents dictate the pace too often. 

You can't follow striking exchanges if you think Gray was getting the better of Frankie for 2 and a half rounds in that fight. He was getting the better of Frankie for about 2 and a half to 3 minutes of the first, 30-50 seconds of the third, and 1 minute or less of the fifth. The rest of the fight was him getting tooled completely. Hell the second round was actually more one sided than the first knockdowns just score more than anything else. 

He out boxed BJ in the fourth and fifth of the first fight, the third was basically a draw, and the first two he was competitive. The problems he had in the first two rounds were the same ones he had in the first of the Maynard fight he wasn't ducking after he threw and rolling out of the pocket and kept getting countered. When he corrected that in all of his recent fights he dominated standing. He also completely tooled Sherk without having the ability to sit behind a jab with a huge reach advantage. 

Again list who the better strikers are at 155 and you better not say Cowboy who fights with his hands low and doesn't move his head or Siver who got out struck for long stretches by Sotiropoulos who is slow as hell and has a bad chin even if his technique is fairly good. 

Pettis is more dynamic and versatile but he has more issues with his defense and his punching technique than Frankie. Pearson has very good technique in the pocket and is better at mixing kicks into his hand combinations but clearly can't handle guys with reach advantages and is not very effective at range or in closing distance. Njokuani might actually be the best striker in the division but if there is even a minimal threat of being taken down by his opponent he becomes half the striker he is capable of being. Regardless there aren't 5 guys in the world at 155 who would best Frankie Edgar standing in an MMA fight he is elite in his division.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I think Aldo will take this fight with awesome combos like this








If Aldo start to land early in the fight Kenny will be done mentally, his legs will give up and the fight will end quickly. Florian's only chance is to hold Aldo down and sub him


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

otronegro said:


> I think Aldo will take this fight with awesome combos like this
> 
> If Aldo start to land early in the fight Kenny will be done mentally, his legs will give up and the fight will end quickly. Florian's only chance is to hold Aldo down and sub him


Imo Florians only chance was for Aldo to come in shape like he did for the Hominick fight in which case Florian could have outworked him and either won the decision or got the choke. 

Aldo looks in great shape though and I don't see how Florian wins this one. Hominick has better striking then Florian and he was beat up by an out of shape Aldo. Florian's takedowns aren't good enough to overcome Aldo's advantage standing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

otronegro said:


> I think Aldo will take this fight with awesome combos like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aldo feints high changes levels and throws a nice liver punch which appears to be blocked, gets punches directly in the chin as he is moving forward, and clips Hominick with a leg kick while he is moving away from the force of the strike and his leg is in the air. That wasn't an "awesome" combination and he lost that exchange badly if the liver punch was blocked. 

He charged the pocket with his hands down Florian will light him up with his 4 inch reach advantage if he does that. He needs to circle to his left and shoulder roll and slip, touch, and go to take away Florians jab. That will get him to reach and then he can really dig into Florian with counters while he is overextended.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Gray is a bad striker, the dude cant finish a sandwich, you aren't elite if you nearly get knocked out by a guy with limited boxing and no real power.
> 
> He STILL won 2.5 rounds of that fight so I'm not sure where you get he was tooled starting the 2nd round.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me BJ Penn is not an elite striker? Have you seen the man fight?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Gray has mediocre defense, almost no head movement, and plodding footwork but his hand combinations are very good at times, his lead left hook is great, he has good power, and a sturdy chin that allows him to be more successful in the pocket than his defense should allow. He is the guy who is comparable to Rampage not BJ which was a ludicrous comment BJ has a very good jab, far better timing and headmovement, and sets up his combinations. His issues are his footwork/speed and that he lets his opponents dictate the pace too often.
> 
> You can't follow striking exchanges if you think Gray was getting the better of Frankie for 2 and a half rounds in that fight. He was getting the better of Frankie for about 2 and a half to 3 minutes of the first, 30-50 seconds of the third, and 1 minute or less of the fifth. The rest of the fight was him getting tooled completely. Hell the second round was actually more one sided than the first knockdowns just score more than anything else.
> 
> ...


Terry Etim is the best striker in the division.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Aldo is a big FW too. He can barely make the weight and will probably be at LW soon.
> 
> It's irrelevant though on a fundamental level simply because Aldo simply has much more punching power and boxing ability than Diego Sanchez.


Well I think that would mean he becomes a lw gatekeeper because I think quite a few guys would beat him I'm not sure he could win enough fights to get a title fight. 

I'd like to see them give him Diaz if he moved up.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Terry Etim is the best striker in the division.


@ LW, No hes not. Guillard and Edgar and Penn and Gomi and Diaz and Stephens and Ludwig and Pettis plus a few others are better than him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Gray has mediocre defense, almost no head movement, and plodding footwork but his hand combinations are very good at times, his lead left hook is great, he has good power, and a sturdy chin that allows him to be more successful in the pocket than his defense should allow. He is the guy who is comparable to Rampage not BJ which was a ludicrous comment BJ has a very good jab, far better timing and headmovement, and sets up his combinations. His issues are his footwork/speed and that he lets his opponents dictate the pace too often.
> 
> You can't follow striking exchanges if you think Gray was getting the better of Frankie for 2 and a half rounds in that fight. He was getting the better of Frankie for about 2 and a half to 3 minutes of the first, 30-50 seconds of the third, and 1 minute or less of the fifth. The rest of the fight was him getting tooled completely. Hell the second round was actually more one sided than the first knockdowns just score more than anything else.
> 
> ...



Alright.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Aldo.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

any of u guys got a stream?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

no posting streams guys


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Come on Kenny!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Will Kenny choke again as DW says that he does? Time to find out!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bigget test of Aldo's career here. Good match for him but a better level of fighter.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know why, but I just noticed how fast Aldo is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, Kenny did a very good job.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Florian is using the exact same strategy he did against BJ Penn the diffrence is that Aldo is no BJ Penn. Aldo is struggling, BJ just looked bored till he decided he had enough.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn good round for Kenny- whether he won it or not he made Jose work and has him worried about the TD. Jose didn't use his kicks either.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm kinda pulling for Kenflo here because it's his last title fight in the UFC most likely. He has so much potential but always comes lack luster in the championship fights and always bring the fight, regardless of win or loss.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Aldo will finish this soon.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Good game plan from Kenny. Let's see if he can keep it up for five rounds.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Aldo isnt throwing any leg kicks


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a feeling it will be a split decision win for Florian, and Aldo will get an immediate rematch as many felt Aldo won.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm serious, Aldo will finish Kenny in the third or fourth.









(I kinda have $150 on this fight...:confused05


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Close second round. Maybe Aldo got it. Maybe. 1-1.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Round 1: Kenflo
Round 2: Aldo but really could go either way. Aldo threw 4 lethal kicks but Kenflo was active as well


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure how to score round 2. They both landed several leg kicks which was most of the action for the round.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Goddamnit please ban the other Florian from the building. 

Kenny is doing well but I think a surprise finish in the fourth round by Aldo


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

OHKO said:


> I have a feeling it will be a split decision win for Florian, and Aldo will get an immediate rematch as many felt Aldo won.


Way too early for that. Aldo is starting to get loose and finally throwing his kicks. Kenny is fighting good but I think Jose will keep picking it up.​


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's feeling a little Griffin/Jackson right now...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Did Aldo's corner just pour water into his crotch area? :confused02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

OHKO said:


> Did Aldo's corner just pour water into his crotch area? :confused02:


C'mon his balls got hot. :thumb02:​


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Did Aldo's corner just pour water into his crotch area? :confused02:


Rofl, I just kind of went blank when I saw that.

Kenny round 1, Aldo round 2 by a hair


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Round 3 to Aldo, this is anyones fight!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

2-1 Aldo in my book. He is slowing down so it should get interesting.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Aldo is not fading and is actually wearing Kenny down now.​


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

1- Florian
2- Florian
3- Aldo


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

20-19 Florian, this is getting good


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Man this is so close, I hope the judges don't screw it up! *knocks on wood*


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

If KenFlo wins this round the judges BETTER not screw him.

Seriously that will ruin this entire card if the judges screw Kenflo.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Round 4... no one? Have no idea who to give that to


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Florian better not win this. Gah, Aldo please knock him out.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, very close round there. I honestly dont know who won that one. Maybe Aldo since Kenny really didn't do anything with the clinch. 3-1 Aldo?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

going for a split, possibly controversial, so far


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Another tough round. I only have 1 round guaranteed for each fighter, 2 up to whether or not Cecil Peoples is a judge.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Either way, the belt is going to belong to Chad Mendes by 2012.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

could be a draw like Maynard v Edgar?????????


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

would like to see rematch no matter who wins


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Got it

1 - Florian
2 - Florian
3 - Aldo
4 - Florian
5 - Aldo


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Aldo 48-47 for me. Please don't screw me judges.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

48-47 Aldo

1 Florian
2 Florian
3 Aldo
4 Aldo
5 Aldo


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This shit was weak. I have it 49-46 Aldo.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

1- Florian
2- Florian
3- Aldo
4- dont know
5- Aldo

Kinda go with Florian on this fight


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Got it
> 
> 1 - Florian
> 2 - Florian
> ...


Same.

Please don't screw Kenny judges.

Either way I want to see a rematch though.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I give it to Aldo 3-2


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

49-46 Aldo. Defended all the takedowns and won the stand up exchanges. Also got dominant positions in rounds 3 and 5.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Kenny doesn't look like he thinks he won.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Extremely close fight. I have no idea who won this. I say Aldo wins it by a round. Could go either way though. Won't be controversial to me either way.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Aldo should win this- very close but Kenny did no damage and only held him against the fence as his best offensive weapon.​


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Classic Kenny Florian choke Job.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Alessia said:


> Same.
> 
> Please don't screw Kenny judges.
> 
> Either way I want to see a rematch though.


I have Aldo rd 2, but it was sooo close could see 10-10 rd, maybe a draw


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

49-46 Aldo wow!

It was way closer then that, cmon!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

49-46 really? I thought Aldo barely won, but it was closer than 49-46.

Aldo seems like a really cool dude.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

kenny got robbed


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank god, whooooo.

Was afraid the judges would give it to Florian for holding Aldo against the fence. Florian had no offense in those positions though.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Weak fight. Really disappointed with Aldo's performance tonight.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

49-46 huh? I thought it was closer than that. Kenny didn't do enough to win it and either his wrestling was no good or Aldo's TDD is good. Mendez can beat him I think with his wrestling. It's obviously better than Kenny's.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Good fight Aldo clearly won


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

49-46? I gave it 48-47 Florian!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

49-46 was a bit BS imo, but I agree that w/ rd 5 Aldo should get the weak decision, and it was weak = rematch


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

mo25 said:


> kenny got robbed


no he chokes, all he had all fight was a lot of fail takedown attempts.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw this closer than how the judges seen it

1&2 to Florian, 3&5 to Aldo, 4th was hard to tell


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Kenny was focusing way too much on the TD's that weren't working, much like the BJ Penn fight. Kenny should have just let it all go after the 3rd round.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Soakked said:


> 49-46 really? I thought Aldo barely won, but ti was closer than 49-46


Yeah no way that was a 49-46 fight. >.>


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kenny did no damage and got all of his takedowns stuffed after the first round. All he did was push him up against the cage, he didnt even land anything. This fight was boring as hell.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

mo25 said:


> kenny got robbed


no - Kenny didn't do enough, it was very close couldn't say either guy if they had lost = being robbed


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Kenny had a 0% taking Aldo down and only held him against the cage- he didn't deserve to win. It was close but he did nothing to win.​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I bet if we look at the Judges cards we would find out that each of them gave Kenny a different round :laugh:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Classic Kenny Florian choke Job.


He didn't choke he just got beat by a more talented fighter.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> I bet if we look at the Judges cards we would find out that each of them gave Kenny a different round :laugh:


agree rounds 2 and 4 were close, Kenny for sure won rd 1, and Aldo won rounds 3/5


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man no way I want to see this fight again. Neither guy impressed me by much.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kenny Doesn't Finish Fights*


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Man no way I want to see this fight again. Neither guy impressed me by much.


that is what sometimes happens when the best of the best fight - although I really wish Aldo would have unleashed hell with his leg kicks in rds 4/5, couldn't have really punished Kenny, probably not finished it, but left less doubt. 
If Aldo trained with Sonnen or GSP = lookout


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Judges got it down pat tonight. Was concerned they would score the 2nd and 4th to Florian.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Not bad showing by Kenny though.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

For being some master stratgist, Kenny sure as hell doesnt know how to adapt in a fight. His startegy of taking Aldo down and doing damage clearly wasnt working. Even the few times when he got him down, he popped up immediately. Kenny just kept trying the same shit that clearly wasnt working.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> *Kenny Doesn't Finish Fights*


Dude, the opponent was Jose Aldo.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I had it 48-47 but most of the rounds were very close. 1st to Florian. 3rd and 5th to Aldo. I had Aldo winning the 2nd by a hair and Florian the 4th.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> For being some master stratgist, Kenny sure as hell doesnt know how to adapt in a fight. His startegy of taking Aldo down and doing damage clearly wasnt working. Even the few times when he got him down, he popped up immediately. Kenny just kept trying the same shit that clearly wasnt working.


yeah, but what else was he going to do, get legged kick to death like Faber


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

So does Kenny go face Cruz now? Or does he retire?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> *Kenny Doesn't Finish Fights*


Actually it would seem better to say "Kenny can only win by finishing fights" because decisions tend not to be his friend.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

mo25 said:


> So does Kenny go face Cruz now? Or does he retire?


Retire? Don't be silly. He just gave Aldo one of his most competitive fights, however boring it was.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> For being some master stratgist, Kenny sure as hell doesnt know how to adapt in a fight. His startegy of taking Aldo down and doing damage clearly wasnt working. Even the few times when he got him down, he popped up immediately. Kenny just kept trying the same shit that clearly wasnt working.


I don't disagree with what you say, but what else could he have done? Stand up with Aldo? He would have gotten destroyed. I think he was trying to wear Aldo out and it some what worked, but not fully. Sucks for Kenny, but he didn't have any other chance, but to take him down.


----------



## frostygunna (Dec 31, 2006)

I can see sorta how they got a 49-46 decision because Florian really didnt do any damage and looked to be in trouble more throughout the fight.

What surprises me though on these forums constantly is how people who bad mouth fighters who "lay n pray" which requires a successful take down at least, seem to do a 180 and go as far as to say a fighter was robbed when all he did was push him up against the cage which resulted in nothing and never required a take down. 

I understand ring aggression and control but you also have to measure it against the damage this aggression and control is doing and in this fight i think just pushing Aldo up against the cage hurt Florian more then helped due to lack of damage.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> *Kenny Doesn't Finish Fights*


By your logic Jose doesn't finish fights either because both Kenny and Jose have been to decision 6 times.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Dude, the opponent was Jose Aldo.


True, but we all know that decisions usually go to the champ, you (especially) have to finish fights when fighting for the championship....if you self-proclaim your self as the fight finisher, you better back it up when it counts.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

He should just go back up to lightweight and be a high level gatekeeper. There are too many contenders in that division, so he can filter out the ones who are all hype, and those who get past him gets the title shot. I don't want to see Kenny fight for the title ever again. He had his chances already.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

@Alessia - Yea, but Jose isnt the one that makes bold statements that he is a fight finisher.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> @Alessia - Yea, but Jose isnt the one that makes bold statements that he is a fight finisher.



Because he does finish fights. He has finished 14 fights, guess how many Jose has ironically finished? 14 as well.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SerJ said:


> I don't disagree with what you say, but what else could he have done? Stand up with Aldo? He would have gotten destroyed. I think he was trying to wear Aldo out and it some what worked, but not fully. Sucks for Kenny, but he didn't have any other chance, but to take him down.


I dont really know, but it just seemed like he had no back up plan. He didnt even really mix his takedown attempts up with his strikes very well. Aldo has great TDD, we all knew that before this fight. Im not a pro fighter or a coach, but it just seems like he could have found more creative ways to get him down or at least keep him guessing. Kenny's wrestling isnt good enough to just go and clinch and hope to get him down.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

OHKO said:


> He should just go back up to lightweight and be a high level gatekeeper. There are too many contenders in that division, so he can filter out the ones who are all hype, and those who get past him gets the title shot. I don't want to see Kenny fight for the title ever again. He had his chances already.


yeah - at his age weight cut has be getting harder, I could see him, if he wanted, fight two more times at FW before getting a rematch with Aldo - I wouldn't call that unfair. If he goes back up to LW, he could still get a couple big fights, Diaz, loser of Maynard/Edgar, at least enough to pad the bank account a bit


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Alessia said:


> Because he does finish fights. He has finished 14 fights, guess how many Jose has ironically finished? 14 as well.


Not tonight, not when it counted


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought Aldo won, taking 2,3, and 5. 

I also think that this fight showed that Aldo is indeed very beatable. Chad Mendes is the real winner of this fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm getting worried about Jose Aldo.... Where's it at? No disrespect to mark hominick or florian... but Jose hasn't been the force he's suppose to be.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Aldo is still the Champ but he looked vulnerable in this fight, I expected more from him tbqh. But he looks beatable now and not Anderson Silva dominant as he once was.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Another not so amazing showing by Aldo. Thought he did enough to get the nod, but neither fighter looked amazing. So so fight.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm getting worried about Jose Aldo.... Where's it at? No disrespect to mark hominick or florian... but Jose hasn't been the force he's suppose to be.


Yeah, Aldo doesn't fight in that same gear he used to fight in earlier in his career. I think the weight cut is really getting to him. That said, I still think he is good enough to beat anyone at 145, but I think he should seriously consider moving up.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Aldo will lose to any top tier wrestler. He should have wiped the floor with Florian, but instead you hear people calling for an immediate rematch, and that it was a robbery.

Still a great fighter, but the phenom people were calling him? I disagree.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Another not so amazing showing by Aldo. Thought he did enough to get the nod, but neither fighter looked amazing. So so fight.


Calling this a So So fight is generous. I have no idea what Florian's game plan was, or even Aldo's for that matter.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I was surprised Kenny was taking it to Aldo was a very good fight imo.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought this was gunna be a elbows vs kicks fight but they barely threw any, but i really enjoyed the fight anyway just was not the fight i thought it was gunna be


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kenny employed the same game plan against BJ...basically he's trying to be GSP. Except his mobility was shot after the 3rd and Jose Aldo finished 2 - 5 fairly strongly. I gave the 1st to Kenny. It could have been a great Muay Thai fight, but it would have been a losing one for Kenny. His right inside thigh was swollen up...thought it was a decent fight. Imagined a finish though by Aldo.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I scored it 49-46 Aldo, 1st rd going to Kenny.
Kind of a disappointment fight, though Kenny had me impressed with a good game plan.
Aldo needs to work on cardio, asap.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It was a good fight, medium pace but there was a lot of thinking going on. Kenny didn't really have success with anything except holding Aldo on the cage, he got hit quite a bit and was controlled on the ground.

I don't think Jose should consider 155 _yet_, concerns for his cardio are exaggerrated IMO and he was under-aggressive intentionally in this fight. He wouldn't be a big guy at LW either, I don't think it'd make a difference to his success but right now it just doesn't make sense for him to move up.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

jesus christ, that Keith Florian is annoying.. someone should shove a sock in his yapper or atleast ban him from ringside.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight proved what I have been saying, Aldo is not a top P4P fighter, Aldo is a good fighter in a weak division. I think him and Kenny were evenly matched and I would not have been shocked if Kenny had walked out the winner. Thing is Kenny was a good fighter in a much stronger division so many people thought that Aldo was better than he really is. 

The top guys at LW would eat Aldo, imagine what a guy like BJ Penn would do to Aldo. Hell he would maul him. Aldo/Edgar? Edgar storms right through Aldo and takes the fight standing and on the ground. And if Kenny can wrestle with Aldo then Edgar will be taking him down at will.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> And if Kenny can wrestle with Aldo then Edgar will be taking him down at will.


Yeah all that wrestling... really gave Aldo some trouble.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It did in the first but Kenny is a horrible wrestler, Aldo scrambled with ease but he struggled with to defend Kenny early and like I said Kenny's wrestling sucks.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I personally thought this fight sucked, hard. Aldo looked so.......not that elite.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Retire? Don't be silly. He just gave Aldo one of his most competitive fights, however boring it was.


He barely won the first round and was outclassed the rest of the fight I think you are using the word competitive a bit loosely, Kenny is a skilled gate keeper and always has been, nothing wrong with that but IMO he's not top ten at lw and the only reason he's a top Guy is because the division is weak.

Reality check for aldo and kenflo fans.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

KenFlo used the exact same gameplan he used against BJ and that didn't work out either. Aldo looked as good as possible with Kenny stalling his way to a one sided loss. I kinda expected it to be... you know... a competitive fight with Kenny being so much bigger and having the reach advantage.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

All Kenny did was make it a boring fight, it was a good decision and I'm happy  also plz someone kick Kennys stupid brother in the face, because of him I can never ever root for Kenny.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ari said:


> I think Aldo will lose to any top tier wrestler. He should have wiped the floor with Florian, but instead you hear people calling for an immediate rematch, and that it was a robbery.
> 
> Still a great fighter, but the phenom people were calling him? I disagree.


Nobody in their right mind would entertain the ludicrous notion that kenflo won or that the fight was even close. Aldo is still developing didn't look great in the win but he won four rounds.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Nobody in their right mind would entertain the ludicrous notion that kenflo won or that the fight was even close. Aldo is still developing didn't look great in the win but he won four rounds.


I think the fight was close and wouldn't have called it a major robbery if Kenny had gotten the decision. I thought Aldo won the fight but lets be honest the 4 rounds Aldo won he harldy did in dominating fashion. The most convincing round to judge was the first.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He didn't do much that was exciting but kenflo did noticeably less. None of the 4 rounds were close or exciting and everything kenflo tried was shut down and he lost the striking, using the ufc's judging criteria I can't find any way this could be considered a close fight in any round but the first.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I also really have no idea what's happened to Kenny Florian. He used to be one of my favourite fighters to watch a while ago.

Ever since the BJ fight though, his fighting style has become incredibly boring. None of his trademark elbows or kicks, he's so much more conservative and tentative in his approach now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kenny went to TriStar around that time and left team Sityotong over Delagrotte and Florians brother disagreeing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Aldo had poor punch selection; that lead left hook was open all fight and he kept throwing right straights for some reason and then when he was sidestepping and throwing he kept throwing wide hooks instead of stepping into him on the angle with the straight or an uppercut under the arm. Kenny fought really badly and Aldo should have finished him.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

It was a close fight. To argue that is trollish. Neither man looked good during the fight and neither looked like they wanted to be there. I expected much more out of both guys.


slapshot said:


> He didn't do much that was exciting but kenflo did noticeably less. None of the 4 rounds were close or exciting and everything kenflo tried was shut down and he lost the striking, using the ufc's judging criteria I can't find any way this could be considered a close fight in any round but the first.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

js9234 said:


> It was a close fight. To argue that is trollish. Neither man looked good during the fight and neither looked like they wanted to be there. I expected much more out of both guys.


I don't think I'm being trollish in saying Aldo won it decisively. I thought this was a horrible fight and showing by both, but I saw Aldo control the fight much more than Florian. Kenny looked confused and disheartened after that 1st round. Aldo looked disinterested.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I had it a draw going into the last round, Which Aldo clearly won. I had Florian winning round 1 and 4 I think, and aldo winning 2-3.

Not the greatest title fight by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I had Aldo winning by 1 round as well. I am very disappointed though. I was super excited for this fight and both fighters looked sub par compared to what they could have done.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought Florian would get battered as I have always thought of Aldo as a younger more explosive and athletic version of him, but he did really well. I thought he might be able to pull it out of the bag after the first round but for whatever reason he lost his composure. What happened to pushing the pace on Aldo?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Judges got it perfect. 4-1 Aldo.

I fail to see how anyone could give Florian the 4th, all he did was get punched in the face and fail takedowns.


----------

